# NFS takes forever to mount

## KePSuX

Im setting up some NFS shares that do not mount at boot. When manually mounted tey take seriously 5 minutes to mount and from there work perfect. Where do I start looking for a solution to this obnoxious problem?

----------

## Ateo

Troubleshoot your NIC...

I had a similar issue which was resolved with a new NIC...

----------

## Slurp53

Is portmap running?  I've seen this before with fresh installs where I forget to emerge the nfs-utils package and then 

```
/etc/init.d/nfs start
```

 :Smile:   :Smile: 

----------

## KePSuX

 *-Amoeba- wrote:*   

> Troubleshoot your NIC...
> 
> I had a similar issue which was resolved with a new NIC...

 

NIC is in good shape.

 *Slurp53 wrote:*   

> Is portmap running?  I've seen this before with fresh installs where I forget to emerge the nfs-utils package and then 
> 
> ```
> /etc/init.d/nfs start
> ```
> ...

 

Ill give this a try. What exactly does portmap do?

EDIT: By the way..that worked. Thank you very much.

----------

## Slurp53

From the Red Linux Reference Guide http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/linux/RHL-7.3-Manual/ref-guide/ch-nfs.html

 *Quote:*   

>  NFS relies upon remote procedure calls (RPC) to function. portmap is required to map RPC requests to the correct services. RPC processes notify portmap when they start, revealing the port number they are monitoring and the RPC program numbers they expect to serve. The client system then contacts portmap on the server with a particular RPC program number. portmap then redirects the client to the proper port number to communicate with its intended service.

 

It does just what the name implies.

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## KePSuX

haha, yea..pretty self explanitory. Thanks for the quote though!

----------

## nevynxxx

I had this problem too, except I had three shares, so 15 mins to boot. I think the problem was that nfs was starting portmap, and using it at the same time, this really slowed it down, try doing 

```

rc-update add portmap default

```

this will make sure portmap is started before nfs/netmount, and so should ge instant mounting (i do over 10MB). I would assume that since you nfs mounts(though it takes a while) you must have portmap installed already.

----------

## KePSuX

Yea, i set it up with rc-update already. I actually had 5 NFS mounts mounting...so it was *ReallY* obnoxious. Thanks again!

----------

